# Little bit of painting and sanding.



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Decide that i had enough of my matt black b piller trims on my audi s3.

So i sprayed them gloss black. Used halfords rattle cans for paint and lacquer. Came out nice.

Wet sanded with 1200 grit and polished with menzerna fg300 and m205.
























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good work :thumb: but the finish is nothing if it's all going peel off a few months down the line .....

What kind of prep did you give the pieces? (Just asking  )


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lol. Sorry forgot to add that. They were sanded down flat with 400 grit. Degreased and cleaned using ipa then 2 coats of primer then flatted the cleaned then black top coat.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Please let me know if i should of done it different as i am new to wet sanding and spraying stuff. 

Only playing but well happy with how they come out.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Looking good .. pics of them fitted to car ?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

As requested😉
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Looking good but personally I wouldn't paint anything after prepping with 400grit


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Got to admit it was a bit of a ball ache flattening back the primer after but like i said, never really sprayed anything so i am learning.

What grade would you use buddy before primer? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Lowest 500, finish with 800 before painting.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Good job mate nice results.

Any good filler primer should fill 400 grit scratches.

Also since thats 1k clear used. Be prepared for the gloss to drop off and for you to give it another wetsand and polish in a few weeks/months.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Good job mate nice results.
> 
> Any good filler primer should fill 400 grit scratches.
> 
> Also since thats 1k clear used. Be prepared for the gloss to drop off and for you to give it another wetsand and polish in a few weeks/months.


Thanks mate. Will keep a eye on the gloss. Cheers for giving me a heads up.😀😀😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Personally, if you get no prep marks, 400 is a far safer prep that going too smooth. If you go too smooth, it will peel off. 
It will probably sink into the scratches as the solvent dries off.
May I suggest one of the 2k aerosol lacquers. Lots of youtube clips to show how they work


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Diplomat2.6 said:


> Personally, if you get no prep marks, 400 is a far safer prep that going too smooth. If you go too smooth, it will peel off.
> It will probably sink into the scratches as the solvent dries off.
> May I suggest one of the 2k aerosol lacquers. Lots of youtube clips to show how they work


Thanks mate. Great help.
Will take a look a 2k lacquers Cheers 😀😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

